# Ultimate Jordan!



## playstopause (Nov 11, 2006)

I just got the special anniversary 3-dvd's edition and i started watching it...

MJ is _sooo_ the man!

It brings back a lot of good memories, watching him when i was younger.
All his greatest plays are there. ALL of them!!!
The best for me is that 2nd duel at the dunk contest, facing Dominique Wilkins... Man, i'm so happy to finally own that great moment in sport history.

I was so sad when he retired that i slowly stopped watching basketball... until i realized that this kid named Kobe was beginning to be a f*ckin' great player.

A must for all Jordan fans.


----------



## Azyiu (Nov 14, 2006)

#23 is the ultimate basketball player, period. He not only beat you with his skills, he beat you with his will! When the game is on the line, that guy WON'T quit until the end! 

I never liked the Bulls during the Jordan era, but I must respect his game and what he had done for us fans. 

As for Kobe, he has what it takes to be a great great player, but he needs to learn to trust his teammates. I think both him and LeBron will do fine down the road.


----------



## rummy (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome. I've had the DVD set for a couple years, and it's definitely my favorite to watch. It makes you feel like you were there the first time watching it on TV as a kid.


----------



## Azyiu (Nov 14, 2006)

If you like that DVD set, you should both check out Jordan To The Max, the IMAX film. I watched it the first time at an IMAX theater and it looks AWESOME!!! So when it came out on DVD, I just had to get it. Keep in mind I am not even a Bulls' fan. So it is THAT good!


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm gonna have to pick that up sometime.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 14, 2006)

Azyiu said:


> If you like that DVD set, you should both check out Jordan To The Max, the IMAX film. I watched it the first time at an IMAX theater and it looks AWESOME!!! So when it came out on DVD, I just had to get it. Keep in mind I am not even a Bulls' fan. So it is THAT good!



Good to know


----------



## Azyiu (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, get it from Amazon if you want: http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Jordan-Max-Large-Format/dp/B000056BS9


----------



## playstopause (Nov 14, 2006)

Cheeeeeeap!


----------



## Azyiu (Nov 14, 2006)

Yep. It came out a few years ago, so its price has gone down alot. With that price, you CANNOT miss it. It is a great DVD, man. Enjoy.


----------

